# Long beach swap 4-26-15



## Spence36 (Apr 23, 2015)

I will be there with tons of parts at great deals second row 225,226 come see me !!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 23, 2015)

Cool! Party time! We will be in Space 123,124,125,126


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Awesome! Cory and I will be right across from you guys in 025   Are you bringing the donuts to this swap too Joe??
See you in line.....



Joe Buffardi said:


> Cool! Party time! We will be in Space 123,124,125,126


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 23, 2015)

Na i bring the donuts at the pike swap.


----------



## larock65 (Apr 23, 2015)

I will bring NOS donuts to the swap Mark!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm going to try to make it....Chris, bring those rods if you can


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll be right behind joe and Matt , William in 225,226
Will do bud  

Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2015)

larock65 said:


> I will bring NOS donuts to the swap Mark!




I'm already up drinking my coffee wishing I had a donut


----------



## oskisan (Apr 26, 2015)

Pictures... pictures... pictures Please!


----------

